# ipconfig /release equivalent sous OS X ?



## grek (23 Août 2003)

bonjour a tous,
je voulais savoir quel etait l'equivalent de "ipconfig /release" sous OS X. 
 J'ai le cable et j'aimerai pouvoir brancher l'un apres l'autre mon mac et un pc sur ma connexion 512 (c'est temporaire donc pas de routeur). Aparemment ce n'est possible uniquement si  je libere l'ip DHCP un truc comme ca mais le technicien n'a pas su m'expliquer exactement la chose et ne connais pas la procedure sur mac. 
 Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Août 2003)

C'est par là.

À+


----------

